
Show HN: PHP-FPM 7.4 (Seven Four) dockerized sneak preview - everythingcli
https://github.com/devilbox/docker-php-fpm-7.4
======
everythingcli
I know it is a little early as PHP 7.3 is still an RC, but why not :-)

The PHP(-FPM) 7.4-dev image is built from the official git sources and
updated/pushed nightly to ensure you'll always get the latest available state.

PHP modules

In general I try to keep all images as up-to-date as it gets and as feature-
rich as it is supported. There's however always the possibility to disable any
un-required modules and be sure to only use what you actually also need.

Syncronized directory permissions

When using dockerized LAMP stacks for local development, you probably also
came across the issue of syncing file permissions between the local system and
the Docker mounted directories. This has been addressed as well by parsing the
uid/gid to the container which will then internally assign the same user/group
for running process as your local OS user. This has been proven to work for
Linux, Mac and Windows. To read more about the concept go here:
[https://github.com/devilbox/docker-php-fpm#unsynchronized-
pe...](https://github.com/devilbox/docker-php-fpm#unsynchronized-permissions)

Let me know of any issues, I am always happy to improve, discard outdated
ideas and try new concepts.

